# CAAD10 crown race not leveled?



## Wynnbb (Oct 16, 2012)

So I flipped my stem last night, and upon reinstalling the fork I realized the crown race is not leveled (tilting towards front). There's a maybe 3/8 mm of gap on the inside between the race and fork itself. Should I be concerned, or this is a none issue?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I would be concerned. Got a pic?


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

3/8 mm, so are you saying you can see a tiny gap between the race and the fork crown on one side of the race?
The race should be COMPLETELY flush with the fork crown, no deviation, no gaps at all.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

3/8 MM = hair.
And what do you mean by "race"? ( the races are inside the bearings and you can not see them externally)
I take it you mean the headset top cap?


----------



## Wynnbb (Oct 16, 2012)

ok so maybe not 3/8mm, but 1/4mm. I took it to my LBS, he sees the gap with a flashlight, hammered it a few more times with a crown race setter and told me "it's bottomed out".

Well I trust this LBS and they are very nice people.. but this gap is still here. so I don't know now lol... too paranoid?


(by shinning flashlight behind it, I see a gap at the front as well now)


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I would want that fixed.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

So...you have obviously been riding it like this with no problem.
Depending on how the steerer is machined...it may be bottomed if you see light on both sides.
But I have to ask....why take the fork off to flip the stem??


----------



## Wynnbb (Oct 16, 2012)

the mayor said:


> So...you have obviously been riding it like this with no problem.
> Depending on how the steerer is machined...it may be bottomed if you see light on both sides.
> But I have to ask....why take the fork off to flip the stem??


I was noob and loosened the stem/top cap with the bike on the repair stand, so the whole thing just fell out lol


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Wynnbb said:


> I was noob and loosened the stem/top cap with the bike on the repair stand, so the whole thing just fell out lol


LOL
Dirty secret: guys who have 20+ years of experience have that happen.
There are a lot of laws that you can break....but the law of gravity is not one of them.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Wynnbb said:


> I was noob and loosened the stem/top cap with the bike on the repair stand, so the whole thing just fell out lol


Did yhe top of the steer tube bang off the ground?


----------



## Wynnbb (Oct 16, 2012)

tihsepa said:


> Did yhe top of the steer tube bang off the ground?


nope. I'm gonna take it to another bike shop and ask if they can pull it off and reset it.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Don't have a shop take it off. Taking off a race is an invitation to damaging the race. There is a good chance the race will flex / bend in the process. You would only remove and replace a race if it was pitted / corroded badly. You remove an old race, throw it away and install a new race if the old race is rusted badly (they all can have a small amount of rust), pitted, etc.

The shop that ensured that it was properly seated is all that was needed. The race is in the correct location, slammed all the way down on the fork crown. Removing it and re-seating it won't deliver any diff. results. For whatever reason, the top of your fork has a slight deviation (dip) in the carbon where you are seeing the light gap. Once the stem is pre-loaded and everything put back together check for;
freedom of rotational movement
no 'slop' as you hold the front brake and rock back and forth on the handlebars

Then ride the thing. 

(10) years back I was you. 
I would check that the ti bolts were snug, then check them again and maybe just one more time until 'SNAP' went one of the ti bolts.
I would engage in hand wringing over a paint chip. It had no end.

For sure, you want to be safe, but not OCD safe. If you have confidence that the shop you visited performed the work you asked for and that they have your safety and best interest at heart, then move on.

That race has been like that since day one. Your removing the stem and dropping the entire assembly on the ground did NOT cause that light gap.


----------



## hbueain (Mar 27, 2013)

so did you get it fixed or living with it?

I just noticed a hair sized gap under my crown race as well. Already rode the bike for 200+ miles. No slop/steering problems with the fork.


----------



## Wynnbb (Oct 16, 2012)

hbueain said:


> so did you get it fixed or living with it?
> 
> I just noticed a hair sized gap under my crown race as well. Already rode the bike for 200+ miles. No slop/steering problems with the fork.


I have been riding it like that and stopped being "OCD" about it like some suggested. Figured if my LBS said it's fine and he loves me for buying so much stuff..... he probably wouldn't want me to fall in my face and die from this. Maybe I will replace the whole headset next time I take it in for tuneup.


----------

